# Man do I ever suck at folding shirts!!! a little humor.



## lovinhusband (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's one for you ladies and I know you are going to laugh at me........ but here is the situation. My wife works every other weekend so on those weekends it is my job to watch the two kids. best way I found to keep them from tearing the house apart is to keep em busy.....with that said I've put them to work. My boy is two years old and very happy with his broom! and my daughter is six and she helps like a trooper. Now here I am, I've been washing clothes all day. drying, and folding, so that my wife who is four months pregnant won't have to do it when she gets home. I can fold most pieces of laundry and I'm not ashamed at all..... intimates, slacks, pants, towels and most other items of clothing. But shirts!!!!!! who ever invented those inferno things!!!!!!!! my fingers are rough from my work, and so every time I fold em over they stick to my chapped skin, or some other thing......... I got so frustrated with it this after noon.......up to the storage room and found every single hanger I could, so......press the shirts, onto the hanger they go. so here is my question.......... which type of person are you......hangers? or fold them?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Folded sweatshirts and t-shirts. Button up shirts and dress shirts get ironed and hung up. My H is terrible at folding shirts too, but I pretend not to care and then refold mine when he isn't looking so they don't get funny wrinkles. I'm just glad for the help!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Same as above..... but, poorly folded clothes, even if a six year old did it.... is NOT getting refolded by me!  

So teach the six year old to fold shirts... tell her how FUN it is!


----------



## lovinhusband (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL yeah good luck with that ! lol pretty hard to teach her when I don't know myself.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

lovinhusband said:


> which type of person are you......hangers? or fold them?


No option for messy piles?


----------



## lovinhusband (Feb 25, 2012)

ok messy piles it is then too!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

you should get one of those shirt folder thingies that Sheldon has on "Big Bang Theory".

As for me, we usually do laundry together when I am home. I fold the towels and washcloths.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

DanF said:


> you should get one of those shirt folder thingies that Sheldon has on "Big Bang Theory".


The Big Bang Theory is brilliant :smthumbup:


----------

